# Outsider; 2K with style!



## Roi Marphille

felicitats per l'amic Outsider!


*2,000 worthy posts!!!*


melhores cumprimentos

Roi


----------



## Mei

*2.000!!! DÉU NI DO!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡MOLTES FELICITATS OUTSIDER!!!!!*​Mei​


----------



## elroy

*،الى العزيز اوتسايدر*

*.ذكاﺋك البارع ومعاملتك المحترمة للآخرين يذهلونني دوما
!انه لشرف عظيم لي ان اﻫﻧﺌﻙ علي الفي مساهمة كل واحدة اثمن من الأخرى*

*!الف الف مبروك*​


----------



## Rayines

*2000 FELICITACIONES, OUTSIDER!!...SIEMPRE CON LA PALABRA JUSTA!!  *


----------



## Whodunit

*Ich weiß, du verstehst jede Sprache,*
*daher scheue ich mich auch kein bisschen,*
*dir hier auf Deutsch* zu gratulieren:*

*Deine Leistungen bei*
*Internetrecherchen und*
*Etymologiefragen*
*sind mehr als atemberaubend*
*und erstaunlich.*

* Ich hoffe auf weitere Zusammenarbeit. *​



*Maybe one day, I will know Portuguese as well as you know German. ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Outsider: Your help here can't be measured. You give great advice, and your words are always kind and comforting, if they don't give me a chuckle.

I'm coming over to Portugal to see you, and I'm bringing a big cake for this special postversary.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA OUTSIDER!!!!  

Alundra


----------



## Outsider

*Moltes gràcies, Roi i Mei!*​*

Shukran gazilan, Elroy! 
(Sorry, I don't have the script.)


Muchas gracias, Rayines y Alundra!


Danke schön, Whodunit! 
(Would you like to translate Elroy's message for me?)


Thank you very much, Venus!


I keep learning a lot from everyone here in the forum.*​


----------



## JazzByChas

Outsider:

I must also say that I have found your posts very informative and interesting.  Your contributions are invaluable..

Please continue!


----------



## Fernando

You are a common sense provider. I envy the big number of issue in which you can add valuable information.

Prazer e moito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Insider,

É revigorante encontrar alguém que maneja nossa língua com tanta 
habilidade, quero dizer: a nossa e outras também!

Continue proporcionando-nos com seus brilhantes insights!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Thanks for your insight from the out side!*

 *Happy Postiversary, Outsider!* ​


----------



## Outsider

*Thank you very much, JazzByChas and Fenixpollo!*​*
¡Muchas gracias, Fernando!

Muito obrigado, Vanda! 
É bom ter a sua companhia.*​


----------

